# 3M Pad deal (and 1 machine deal) HTST



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

So, a little deal on some 3M pads.....

*Option 1* - £25 delivered

1 of each 150mm pad (3 pads - Cutting, Polishing and Finishing)

Add a 125mm 3M backing plate for just £20 extra

*Option 2* - £35 delivered

1 of each 150mm pad and 1 of each 75mm pad (6 pads - Cutting, Polishing and Finishing)

*Option 3* - The big one and *limited to 1 only* - £260 delivered

Includes:
1 x 3M Machine Polisher
6 x Pads (1 of each 75 mm and 150mm)
1 x 3M backing plate (125mm)
1 x Dodo Juice Mini Backing plate (75mm)

Total RRP - £298.55, your for just £260 delivered


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

How much is postage to Denmark for a set of option 2 ?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

MortenDK said:


> How much is postage to Denmark for a set of option 2 ?


I'll do it for £37.50 all in :thumb:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

That sounds great, how do I pay ?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

MortenDK said:


> That sounds great, how do I pay ?


You have a PM :thumb:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Yep, and I replied :-D btw nice looking site you have.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

What about if you just wanted 3 of the same pad? (i.e 3 x 150mm Blue finishing pads)


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

vRS Carl said:


> What about if you just wanted 3 of the same pad? (i.e 3 x 150mm Blue finishing pads)


£27 delivered :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

how much for option 2 plus a bottle of fast cut+


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

How much for option 2 plus 1 x MPA11000?


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll take an option 1.


----------



## ellodave (Mar 25, 2012)

Ill take option 1 please how to i go about paying?

Thanks


----------



## Gav355 (Feb 6, 2012)

Option 2 for me please!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

tys said:


> how much for option 2 plus a bottle of fast cut+


Will drop you a PM :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Gav355 said:


> Option 2 for me please!!!!:thumb:


I have e-mailed everyone above with payment details :thumb:

Gav, as you don't yet have 10 posts I can't PM, so can you please Paypal the money over to sales @ waxamomo .co.uk (without gaps)

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 6KF27782HL9724534)


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ns1980 said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 6KF27782HL9724534)


Thanks, will get it boxed up and in the post :thumb:


----------



## ellodave (Mar 25, 2012)

monies sent and address


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, did you receive my PM and my payment ?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

MortenDK said:


> Hi, did you receive my PM and my payment ?


Yes thanks, very kind of you indeed :thumb:

They are on their way to you


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Waxamomo said:


> Yes thanks, very kind of you indeed :thumb:
> 
> They are on their way to you


Sounds good :-D its about half price than what 3M want here in Denmark anyways.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Thanks, will get it boxed up and in the post :thumb:


Thanks - has this shipped yet? Cheers.


----------

